# ENWorld Blues (New Default Scheme Idea)



## Michael Morris (Nov 26, 2003)

Ok, here's a mock-up new default layout scheme.  Remember that if work starts on the theme users will have the ability to select their own theme.  However, as the default this will be the one that shows up.  BTW, I would recommend placing selectable themes as one of those Community Supporter benefits   Since this is the default, if you're not a community supporter this theme is what you'd be stuck with, so examine carefully


----------



## Umbran (Nov 26, 2003)

Looks nice enough.  I think you'll see some resistance to a change from the blacks, though, just as a matter of tradition.  The boards have been black and charcoal for so long, folks will tend to think of that as part of board's identity.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 26, 2003)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Looks nice enough.  I think you'll see some resistance to a change from the blacks, though, just as a matter of tradition.  The boards have been black and charcoal for so long, folks will tend to think of that as part of board's identity.




Which is why that will be the "classic" layout


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 26, 2003)

Looks good to me; I actually prefer those colors to the current ones.  I think Umbran's got a good point, though, and it's worth considering.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 26, 2003)

Don't jump the gun, folks; any additional color scheme (even if it's a good one!) needs to be okayed before it goes in, and this is a bit of a surprise.


----------



## BobROE (Nov 27, 2003)

Michael_Morris said:
			
		

> Ok, here's a mock-up new default layout scheme.  Remember that if work starts on the theme users will have the ability to select their own theme.  However, as the default this will be the one that shows up.  BTW, I would recommend placing selectable themes as one of those Community Supporter benefits   Since this is the default, if you're not a community supporter this theme is what you'd be stuck with, so examine carefully




I think the default colour scheme now should stay that way, if you want different ones you should have to be a CS to change them (or not as the case may be).  This seems to be change for changes sake because I don't really see the problem with the present one (other than the colour of the box at the top of the reply screen where the font and such gets selected)


----------



## Darrin Drader (Nov 27, 2003)

I like the new color scheme. I think it would be cool to add it as an alternate, if nothing else.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 27, 2003)

So blue instead of black?

And a globe centered on North America instead of West Africa?

Am I missing anything else?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 28, 2003)

BobROE said:
			
		

> I think the default colour scheme now should stay that way, if you want different ones you should have to be a CS to change them (or not as the case may be).  This seems to be change for changes sake because I don't really see the problem with the present one (other than the colour of the box at the top of the reply screen where the font and such gets selected)



Ditto, though I'm a CS who might run with this one.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Nov 28, 2003)

I like it but EN world has a look that has been hard earned. Changing that for little reason is just likely to upset folks. This would make a fine alt appearance.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Nov 28, 2003)

I loooooooooove it.


----------



## Chacal (Nov 28, 2003)

It's nice as an alternate.
You can still advertise it a lot, and eventually it'll achieve "default" status.


Is there an easy way to know if alternate style sets are often selected ? If so you could run " style popularity contests".


Chacal


----------



## Plane Sailing (Nov 28, 2003)

I prefer the world centered on Africa rather than America - it seems less Americentric.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 29, 2003)

It should be an alt-scheme, the black works just fine and there's no point in changing the default just because it can be.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Nov 29, 2003)

Its actually centered on Lat and Longitute 0.

I think you just like it cause its just under England.


----------



## aurance (Nov 29, 2003)

I like the current colors the way they are.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Nov 29, 2003)

So how long until we see this appear as an altenate color scheme. I like the way the site looks now, but after seeing more or less the same color scheme every day for the past 3 years now, I really wouldn't mind a subtle shift.

As for the globe, why don't we have it centered on Europe since that's the continent that most fantasy literature loosely resembles?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 29, 2003)

How about we center the globe on Antarctica so know one has any reason to object?


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Nov 29, 2003)

We should center it on Indianapolis, home of Gencon!


----------



## Skade (Nov 29, 2003)

Just put a picture of Texas there and be done with it   (joking)


----------



## MerakSpielman (Nov 29, 2003)

I suppose my question is.... why?

Have people been complaining about the current color scheme or something? What triggered this?

I don't object to change, but I do object to change for the sake of change...

I guess I just don't see the point.


----------



## Tsyr (Nov 29, 2003)

Meh. It reeks too much of change for change's sake. The charcoal/black/gold has become our identity, much as RPG.net's purple/white/black has become their's. If you do an alternate colour scheme, it should be as an option you have to select, not a default.


----------



## Tsyr (Nov 29, 2003)

Meh. It reeks too much of change for change's sake. The charcoal/black/gold has become our identity, much as RPG.net's purple/white/black has become their's. If you do an alternate colour scheme, it should be as an option you have to select, not a default.

Also, in an attempt to end the stupid "Where do we center the globe/my country should be centered/your country shouldn't be centered" crap, why don't we use a globe of Oerth instead of Earth?


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 29, 2003)

Tsyr said:
			
		

> Meh. It reeks too much of change for change's sake. The charcoal/black/gold has become our identity, much as RPG.net's purple/white/black has become their's. If you do an alternate colour scheme, it should be as an option you have to select, not a default.
> 
> Also, in an attempt to end the stupid "Where do we center the globe/my country should be centered/your country shouldn't be centered" crap, why don't we use a globe of Oerth instead of Earth?




Heh heh heh.  We'll be using the same globe we always have...

Most of the time...

Some of the time....

Stay tuned and see.  But the speculation should end.  It was a mistake to show these theoretical set ups publically, all further designs will be between myself and Russ.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 29, 2003)

Michael_Morris said:
			
		

> It was a mistake to show these theoretical set ups publically, all further designs will be between myself and Russ.




Yeah this is one for the lessons learned book. 



			
				Tsyr said:
			
		

> why don't we use a globe of Oerth instead of Earth?



Oh yeah!    

What makes you so sure Oerth should be shown?  Why not Krynn?  Why not Corusant?    

All kidding aside that's not too shabby of an idea there, Tsyr.  

Michael Morris, sure you know this already but my drop down menus are picture perfect.   Thanks for all of the hard work.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 29, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Michael Morris, sure you know this already but my drop down menus are picture perfect.   Thanks for all of the hard work.




Thanks, and BTW, you ain't seen nuttin yet.


----------

